# caboose causes short circuit



## utahjazzfan (Nov 10, 2014)

I have an American Flyer caboose (#630 with an interior light) that causes a short circuit on my track.

When removed from the track, I can run power through the trucks and it lights up just fine, but when I set in on the track it shorts out.

I'm sure it's something simple, but I'm stumped.

Any ideas?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Only two possibilities come to mind. Check to make sure all four sets of pickup wheels are correctly installed in the trucks. If one is reversed it would work off the track with two wires providing power but it would be a short when placed on the track. The other possibility is one of the insulators on the truck mounting failed.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You can test for correct wheel alignment by using
a multi meter or 12 volt auto tail light bulb and a
9 v battery.

Put one probe on the first right side wheel. Put
the other on each wheel of that side. You should
get a reading or a light each time if correct.

Do the left side the same way. 

If one truck or axle is turned wrong you would
not get a reading and you would want to check
that one.

If each is right, you must have an internal wire that
is shorting somehow.

Don


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Make sure the wheel sets are on the correct way, and check the insulating bushing.. My bet is on the insulating bushing, a easy part to get.


----------

